
Why I Won’t Make It Past Your Careers Page - ohjeez
https://medium.com/shenomads/why-i-wont-make-it-past-your-careers-page-e7408a67f813#.lmda9f2n1
======
user5994461
Contrary to the author, I'd rather not have the picture on the careers page
show a majority of people of colors and women. That's a strong indicator of a
random stock photo, totally unrelated to the company.

Now about putting beer and table pong first in the list of perks. That does
say something about the culture.

~~~
dalke
Where did the author express a desire for a picture with a majority of people
of color and women? Because I didn't get that at all.

The closest I found was her desire to see there is another woman of color so
that she isn't the first.

